# new from louisiana



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't know about how the build turned out but I will say welcome!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from across the Sabine!


----------



## BillP (Dec 13, 2016)

thanks guys ! i am considering doing away with the tunnel on it and using a small mud motor to chase reds on duck lease


----------



## MicroSkiffLife (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello Bill & welcome to the group. I'm fairly new myself and everyone is very helpful. I am starting on building a FS18 skiff. You should not have any problems on your build. The FS18 is very much so a poling skiff, lightweight & fast. Big cast deck and easy to build.
I'd like to invite you to fish in our tournament series. Winning team wins a SaltMarsh Skiffs sm1444 by Ankona Boats. You can check us out at www,SkiffClassics.com if interested in a cash payout series. Good luck with the build.


----------

